# Farmall 560



## flashpuppy (Mar 29, 2009)

Who has experience with these tractors? I have the chance to pick one up for real cheap, but I don't know anything about them. It is a tricycle front with a loader. This is the diesel version. I am wanting to run a log splitter with the hydraulics, any idea what type of GPM these pump? Are there any weakpoints with these? I know there were some problems with the rearends, but I think Farmall resolved those.

Any opinions?


----------



## slinger (Mar 29, 2009)

My dad had 2 560 gassers like most IH tractors until mid -80's the hydraulics, brakes and and transmissions (shift hard) were inferior to most of the competetion (JD).

Narrow front end on loaders is less than ideal (tipping hazzard, gets stuck easier)

TA (torque amplifier) was one major weak link. rear end like you metioned was also prone to throwing rear axle bearings under load.

You can pick up a used shwartz wide front for 350-500 bucks makes a big difference if your loader can be used with a WFE

That said they are relatively easy to repair and are reliable for a utility tractor.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 30, 2009)

flashpuppy said:


> Who has experience with these tractors? I have the chance to pick one up for real cheap........................QUOTE]
> 
> How cheap? The 560 is a good ol tractor.
> 
> Bill


----------



## wi50 (Mar 30, 2009)

if you want to run a splitter, get a honda or something cheap to buy, cheap to run.

I'm afraid that one without much tractor experiance will only get fustrated with a 560 diesel. I'm not saying that they are bad rigs, but unless you grew up with one there's much more user friendly tractors out there if you are looking for a cheap tractor, or hydraulic power source, and a 560 is not an impressive hydraulic power source at that.

Weak points, cracked heads, not enough support to hold head gaskets though you most likely won't work it hard enough to blow one. Hard starting, at least most of them are. A lot of these early deisels had the same story, not just the 560.


----------



## George G (Mar 30, 2009)

Should have a 17 gpm pump at 1550 psi


----------



## flashpuppy (Mar 30, 2009)

Went to look at it again today. Turns out it is the gas motor. Hydraulic pump is weak, needs a rebuild and needs a new wiper seal on one lift ram for the bucket. Newer tires.

$750. I think it's a good deal. What say you guys?


----------



## slinger (Mar 30, 2009)

Buy it!


----------



## wi50 (Mar 31, 2009)

$750 a good deal, and a gas is better yet. What's the worst case, you don't like it or use it and you re sell and make a few hundred bucks.


----------



## slinger (Mar 31, 2009)

Gas would be better for occasional use as well, post pics when you get her home!


----------



## gink595 (Mar 31, 2009)

Buy it, if you don't want it let me know I will. I have one I'm going to do a rebuild on. They are a nice tractor they did have some issues with the rearend bull gears popping. But that was if you were really using them, 5 bottom plow and such. A friend has a couple of the Diesels and gassers they Diesels are worth more. I think they are one of the sexiest tractors IH made.


----------



## thejdman04 (Mar 31, 2009)

You can buy it, as stated above, it doesnt have a huge hydraulic system, or resivoir if you are splitting hard and fast on hot days. It is also a lower pressure system. T/As are weak links. The brakes were never that good when pulling wagons(shouldnt be a concern for you). Will get pretty expensive for you to run that tractor for a splitter, gas and maintenance. If I were you i would invest LOTS of money into a BIG hydraulic pump. Use the PTO on the tractor to power the hydraulic pump. The tractor should be able to dle and still get enough flow and pressure for the splitter. then you can idle the tractor, save on fuel get enough flow and hydraulic power and not be staining the tractor. I rather use a pto driven pump out of a garbage truck or cement truck and a hydraulic tank off a semi (for a wet kit) then try to use the tractors hydraulics.


----------



## flashpuppy (Mar 31, 2009)

Perhaps I put too much emphasis on the splitter. I split by hand, but on those real crotchy pieces or big rounds I just can't handle, a splitter would be nicer than having to noodle ALL of them. I can get everything I need for the splitter for free so thats where my train of thought was at.

I'm gonna grab it. I'll put some pics up for you guys when I get er home.


----------

